# What batteries to use?



## Tom DeBruin (Jun 22, 2018)

Getting a new Heron and am wondering what I need to buy for batteries. I will have a Simrad go7 and a Min Kota RT 55. Not sure what I should be buying. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I’m running an Odyssey PC925 for my cranking/accessories battery. Zero issues thus far. Runs my Simrad Go7, livewell all day (if using), lights, etc.. and cranks my 40hp Tohatsu. My trolling motor is run off a separate battery which is an Odyssey PC1200. Again no issues with this.

Side note: you may want to consider going up to 70lb thrust trolling motor. Yes you will have to spend more on batteries and the unit, but it will pull the boat better IMO. I have a SM1656 with 55lb Minn Kota and sometimes I wish I had more power in the trolling motor.


----------



## Tom DeBruin (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks so much for the information. I was not sure what to use. I sure appreciate it.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Tom DeBruin said:


> Thanks so much for the information. I was not sure what to use. I sure appreciate it.


You’re welcome. There are many other options out there too. Odysseys are on the pricey side but I picked them because of others reviews. Searching around on the forums here you should be able to find some more battery info as well.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm also using a Odyssey 1200 as a TM battery and a 1100 for everything else. Both have been great for me.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I use a motorcycle battery for cranking a 4s 20hp Yamaha. YTX20-HL starts it up good and light weight. 

TM Battery all depends on how much you are going to troll. If you fish alone and rely on the TM all day. I’d go with a full size 24, 27. If you plan on using it few hours here and there then go with the smaller Battery. 
Odyssey makes a good battery. They also built their batteries to military spec which leads to higher cost. 

I don’t troll to much. Normally don’t even have the TM on the boat. I run gps, lights, micro pp, livewell, and TM on a dcm0040. Same size as the 1200. I’ve trolled with a 55lb for up to 4 hours when solo or current/winds are bad without any problem. If you're not really sure how much you’re going to use the TM you might look at something in the middle look at the dcm0055 or any 55ah Battery. Kinda between the 40ah and 75ah (most deep cycle group 24 are around 75ah) the 55ah might be a good option. There are a few guys the run the 55ah with i pilot with good luck.


----------



## Tom DeBruin (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks to all of you for helping me make sense of this. I sure appreciate your input and advice.


----------

